# My New Boy (Pics)



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

We need a name for him 



















He's around 9 months old, the resuce think he is a lionhead X with some Dutch in him. He has very bright blue eyes. He was neutered early December, very affectionate, not shy, likes to lick fingers  and he loves A&P (good because I have a galvanised bin full! and thats what my other two eat).

He is in a hutch of his own at the moment, after all the advice and reading up I have done, I decided to get a third bunny to bond together with my two singles that I already have. I am booking time off work in the next week or two to bond the three together. (fingers crossed)

The names I have so far are:

Louis
Charlie
Bramble
Biscuit

All names or/and advice welcome....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ohh he's a beauty. I'd be tempted myself to think along the lines of the white diamond shape on his nose at least it looks that shape to me. And then add to that the fact I love unusual names...so my offering is

Jacob- named after the Jacob Diamond


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

no good on names im afraid  he is beautiful though xxxxxx


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

CUTIE!!!! Love the white nose. I like Branble or Biscuit they are both nice names and i think they suit him.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Biscuit, but I too thought of Jacob, before I read the replies which is weird!

I am one for usual names or "human" names. 
You could go for something that works with the Lionhead part of him - Simba or Kovu maybe...
Blaze because of the star? Or the horse in "the war horse" had a star on his head and he was called Joey.
He looks like a Harvey or a Henry aswell lol


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Before I scrolled down to the end of your post, the first name that popped into my head was Charlie...and then saw its one you picked too!

Charlie it has to be?!! :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

He's lovely  good luck with bonding I found car rides really helpfull


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww he's gorgeous, I haven't a clue when it comes to names, I just go with a theme. Our grandson named Barney after the purple children's character (was it a dragon or something). We got a little girl a week ago, so had to be Betty.

Our two sibling cats are Sooty and Sweep, I didn't think these names through, so embarassing at the vets (showing my age).


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Aww he's gorgeous, I haven't a clue when it comes to names, I just go with a theme. Our grandson named Barney after the purple children's character (was it a dragon or something). We got a little girl a week ago, so had to be Betty.
> 
> Our two sibling cats are Sooty and Sweep, I didn't think these names through, so embarassing at the vets (showing my age).


Barney is the purple dinosaur 
Mine have all just been plucked from somewhere and anywhere really lol, baby name websites to help choose the Frenchies names.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh he's lovely... 

He looks like an Oscar or a Melvin/Marvin to me!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Ohh he's a beauty. I'd be tempted myself to think along the lines of the white diamond shape on his nose at least it looks that shape to me. And then add to that the fact I love unusual names...so my offering is
> 
> Jacob- named after the Jacob Diamond


I love the name Jacob, and with him having a Diamond on his nose  But my sister has a bun called Jake :frown:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Ralph!  I think he looks like a Ralph :lol:


He's a beauty!! His blue eyes must be amazing, in contrast to his fur colour. Can we have more piccies, please? :001_wub:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah look at his little white nose! 

I have a Biscuit 
And i had a Bramble too. 

So i vote either of those


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been thinking about your boy and a name, I think I would go with smudge or nugget. If he were a she I would probably call her Star because of the white patch.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Hello Ralph!  I think he looks like a Ralph :lol:
> 
> He's a beauty!! His blue eyes must be amazing, in contrast to his fur colour. Can we have more piccies, please? :001_wub:


I will get some more pics this weekend when hes doing his little bunny binkies routine :w00t: I dont think he has ever seen grass before, he goes mental in the run 

I had decided to call him Charlie, then 3 different people said don't you realise that's slang for drugs... put me off a little  Poor little man with no name 

I will name him this weekend... promise :lol:

I fancy something to do with his white diamond nose or his bright blue eyes but im struggling...... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> I will get some more pics this weekend when hes doing his little bunny binkies routine :w00t: I dont think he has ever seen grass before, he goes mental in the run
> 
> I had decided to call him Charlie, then 3 different people said don't you realise that's slang for drugs... put me off a little  Poor little man with no name
> 
> ...


Personally I would have said that Charlie is a great name, in fact find it odd that people linked it with drugs


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

As promised, here he is.... My little blue eyed boy who we have named Charlie 



















Chasing little Binx 









Evil eyes Charlie...


----------

